# Hispanic



## kapa18 (Oct 29, 2009)

Έχω ένα ερωτηματολόγιο στο οποίο ο ερωτώμενος πρέπει να επιλέξει την καταγωγή του, μεταξύ άλλων. Έχει λοιπόν μια λίστα με επίθετα όπως 

Black Africa and Asian 
Chinese
Indian 
Malaysian 
Native American (American Indian)
White Central American
White East European
White Irish

κ.ά. και μεταξύ αυτών έχει το Hispanic. Όλα τα άλλα τα μεταφράζω με επίθετο. Στο Hispanic θα πρέπει όμως να βάλω "Ισπανός", "Ισπανικής καταγωγής" (δηλαδή κάπως διαφοροποιημένο από τα υπόλοιπα) ή κάτι άλλο;


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 29, 2009)

Δεν θα ήταν ακριβέστερο να πεις "λατινοαμερικανικής καταγωγής";


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 29, 2009)

Συμφωνώ με τον Ρογήριο.


----------



## kapa18 (Oct 29, 2009)

Φαντάζομαι πως θα είχε το Latino αν εννοούσε αυτό...


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 29, 2009)

kapa18 said:


> Φαντάζομαι πως θα είχε το Latino αν εννοούσε αυτό...



Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο όρος Hispanic δηλώνει καταγωγή από την ισπανόφωνη Νότια και, κυρίως, Κεντρική Αμερική (συμπεριλαμβανομένου του Πουέρτο Ρίκο και των λοιπών νήσων).


----------



## daeman (Oct 29, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο όρος Hispanic δηλώνει καταγωγή από την ισπανόφωνη Νότια και, κυρίως, Κεντρική Αμερική (συμπεριλαμβανομένου του Πουέρτο Ρίκο και των λοιπών νήσων).


 
Κι εγώ το ίδιο, χωρίς να το ψάξω για να το επιβεβαιώσω, όμως, 
και ότι τα Latino και Latina δεν πολυχρησιμοποιούνται σε "επίσημα" κείμενα... 
Edit: το τελευταίο (γκρι) μάλλον διαψεύδεται απ' όσα διαβάζω στις παρακάτω σελίδες )

Ίσως αυτά σε βοηθήσουν: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hispanic_(U.S._Census)
http://www.marketmaker.uiuc.edu/glossary.php
*Hispanic*: People who identify with the terms "Hispanic" or "Latino" are those who classify themselves in one of the specific Hispanic or Latino categories listed on the Census questionaire - "Mexican," "Puerto Rican," or "Cuban" - as well as those who indicate that they are "other Spanish, Hispanic, or Latino." Origin can be viewed as the heritage, nationality group, lineage, or country of birth of the person or the person's parents or ancestors before their arrival in the United States. People who identify their origin as Spanish, Hispanic, or Latino may be of any race.

http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/hispanic
adjective: 1. Of or related to Spain 
2. Pertaining to a Spanish-speaking people or culture, as in Latin America. 
_Houses in New Mexico, California and Florida exhibit a strong *Hispanic* architectural influence._ 
3. (historical) Of or pertaining to the Iberian peninsula, its people, its culture or its languages. 

noun: 1. A Spanish-speaking person. 
2. A person residing in the United States, Latin America or worldwide of Spanish ancestry, generally but not always exclusive of Brazilians.


----------



## nickel (Oct 29, 2009)

Να πούμε *ισπανογενής*;


----------



## SBE (Oct 30, 2009)

Όμως συνήθως περιλαμβάνει και τους βραζιλιάνους, που δεν είναι ισπανογενείς αλλά πορτογαλογενείς.
κοιτάζοντας τη λίστα όμως προβληματίζομαι και με το White Central American, κεντρική Αμερική είναι το Μεξικό, ο Παναμάς κλπ. κι εκεί είναι Hispanic όλοι, ό,τι χρώμα και να΄ναι.


----------



## nickel (Oct 30, 2009)

Πορτογαλογενείς, μμμ.

The 1970 Census was the first time that a "Hispanic" identifier was used and data collected with the question. The definition of "Hispanic" has been modified in each successive census. The 2000 Census asked if the person was "Spanish/Hispanic/Latino".
The U.S. Office of Management and Budget currently defines "Hispanic or Latino" as "a person of Mexican, Puerto Rican, Cuban, South or Central American, or other Spanish culture or origin, regardless of race". This definition excludes people of Portuguese origins, such as Portuguese Americans or Brazilian Americans. However, they are included in some government agencies' definitions. For example, the U.S. Department of Transportation defines Hispanic to include, "persons of Mexican, Puerto Rican, Cuban, Dominican, Central or South American, or others Spanish or Portuguese culture or origin, regardless of race."
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hispanic

Θα πρέπει να φτιάξουν / φτιάξουμε κάτι σε _ιβηρογενείς_, αλλά εφόσον η λέξη είναι Hispanic δεν μπορούμε να απομακρυνθούμε επειδή κάποιοι θολώνουν το τοπίο.

Όσο για το White Central American, ακολουθείται και από White South American, οπότε ίσως αφορά τους μη ισπανογενείς λευκούς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 30, 2009)

Εμένα το *ιβηρογενής* και ακριβές μου φαίνεται (για χρήσεις που περιλαμβάνουν και τη Βραζιλία) και μου αρέσει (έχω και μια αδυναμία στις ιβηρίδες πριγκίπισσες).

Άραγε, πού ταξινομούν τους «ολλανδογενείς» (σουριναμίτες π.χ.);

Να τους λέμε *Ισπάνικους (ο *Ισπάνικος, του *Ισπάνικου) μέχρι να αποφασίσoυν οι Αμερικάνοι τι εννοούν;


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 30, 2009)

Εγώ πάλι έχω την εντύπωση ότι το παιδεύουμε πολύ. Hispanic/Latino αναφέρεται σε άτομα από την Λατινική Αμερική. Απλά πράγματα:

The Hispanic/Latino naming dispute refers to the ongoing disagreements over the proper use of the ethnonyms Hispanic and Latino to refer to the inhabitants of Latin America or people of Latin American descent. Like many other naming controversies there are supporters, detractors and critics and over the years there has been no consensus to decide which term, if any, accurately describes the cultural spectrum of this vast and heterogeneous group. The usage of both terms have changed and adapted itself to a wide range of geographical and historical influences. It is noteworthy that, although both Hispanic and Latino were originally used only to describe people of Latin American descent living in the US,[1][2][3] the latter has evolved into an ethnic classification to refer to any person from Latin America regardless of his/her residence; something that has been target of further criticism.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hispanic/Latino_naming_dispute


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 30, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Εγώ πάλι έχω την εντύπωση ότι το παιδεύουμε πολύ....



Ε... προφανώς, δίκιο έχεις :) αλλά (και) αυτή δεν είναι η ουσία;


----------



## Tapioco (Oct 30, 2009)

Ισπανόφωνος;


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 30, 2009)

Θα διαφωνήσω (κάθετα που λέγανε παλιά) με το "ιβηρογενής", που παραπέμπει απευθείας στην Ιβηρική Χερσόνησο, όταν οι χαρακτηριζόμενοι ως Hispanic δεν έχουν, σε ποσοστό + 99%, καμιά σχέση με το συγκεκριμένο γεωγραφικό χώρο: Πώς θα πούμε ιβηρογενή έναν Μεξικανό ή κάποιον από τη Γουατεμάλα που έχουν αποκλειστικά ινδιάνους προγόνους; Ισπανόφωνο ΟΚ.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 30, 2009)

Γιατί δε βάζουμε _λατινοαμερικάνικη/λατινοαμερικάνος_, είπαμε;


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 30, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Γιατί δε βάζουμε _λατινοαμερικάνικη/λατινοαμερικάνος_, είπαμε;



Μήπως γιατί το παραπαιδεύουμε με κίνδυνο να αστοχήσουμε;


----------



## Palavra (Oct 30, 2009)

Χε :) Πάντως, αν βοηθάει, έχω να πω ότι στα 24354321 επεισόδια CSI, Law and Order Κτλ κτλ που έχω δει, όποτε ψάχνουν κάναν Χισπάνικ είναι πάντα Χεσούς, Χοσέ κτλ, μελαμψός και Λατινοαμερικάνος


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 30, 2009)

Λατινοαμερικανός 
(και ναι, είναι συνώνυμο του latino)
http://www.wordreference.com/definition/hispanic
Ψάξε κι αλλού.

Δεν νομίζω ότι χωράει άλλη ερμηνεία, ούτε συντρέχει λόγος λεξιπλασίας (τα ισπανογενής, ιβηρογενής μάλλον παραπλανούν παρά εξυπηρετούν, νομίζω, τόσο επειδή είναι άγνωστα, όσο κι επειδή περιλαμβάνουν και κατοίκους της ιβηρικής χερσονήσου, και δεν νομίζω ότι είναι το ζητούμενο).
Δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ την εκδοχή να εννοεί (μεταξύ άλλων και) κάτοικο της Ισπανίας ή δεύτερη γενιά ισπανό ή απλώς ισπανόφωνο. Όλα τα άλλα αφορούν φυλές, άρα κι αυτό μάλλον το ίδιο είναι, άρα αναφέρεται στους κατοίκους της Νότιας και Κεντρικής Αμερικής που έχουν προγόνους από την ιβηρική χερσόνησο.

Το ερωτηματολόγιό σου από πού προέρχεται;


----------



## kapa18 (Oct 30, 2009)

Απ' ό,τι μου έχει πει ο PM μου θα μπει σε ιστοσελίδα. Περισσότερα δεν ξέρω γιατί εγώ κάνω μόνο το κομμάτι που αφορά την υποβολή προσωπικών στοιχείων από το χρήστη, δεν έχω δηλαδή τις ερωτήσεις αυτές καθαυτές.


----------



## daeman (Oct 30, 2009)

nickel said:


> Πορτογαλογενείς, μμμ.
> 
> The 1970 Census was the first time that a "Hispanic" identifier was used and data collected with the question. *The definition of "Hispanic" has been modified in each successive census. The 2000 Census asked if the person was "Spanish/Hispanic/Latino".*
> *The U.S. Office of Management and Budget currently defines "Hispanic or Latino" as "a person of Mexican, Puerto Rican, Cuban, South or Central American, or other Spanish culture or origin, regardless of race". This definition excludes people of Portuguese origins, such as Portuguese Americans or Brazilian Americans.* However, they are included in some government agencies' definitions. For example, the U.S. Department of Transportation defines Hispanic to include, "persons of Mexican, Puerto Rican, Cuban, Dominican, Central or South American, or others Spanish or Portuguese culture or origin, regardless of race."
> ...


 


Ambrose said:


> *Εγώ πάλι έχω την εντύπωση ότι το παιδεύουμε πολύ. Hispanic/Latino αναφέρεται σε άτομα από την Λατινική Αμερική.* Απλά πράγματα:
> 
> *The Hispanic/Latino naming dispute refers to the ongoing disagreements over the proper use of the ethnonyms Hispanic and Latino to refer to the inhabitants of Latin America or people of Latin American descent. Like many other naming controversies there are supporters, detractors and critics and over the years there has been no consensus to decide which term, if any, accurately describes the cultural spectrum of this vast and heterogeneous group. The usage of both terms have changed and adapted itself to a wide range of geographical and historical influences.* It is noteworthy that, although both Hispanic and Latino were originally used only to describe people of Latin American descent living in the US,[1][2][3] the latter has evolved into an ethnic classification to refer to any person from Latin America regardless of his/her residence; something that has been target of further criticism.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hispanic/Latino_naming_dispute


 



AoratiMelani said:


> Λατινοαμερικανός
> (και ναι, είναι συνώνυμο του latino)
> http://www.wordreference.com/definition/hispanic
> Ψάξε κι αλλού.
> ...


 
Όπως επισημαίνεται στα αποσπάσματα που παραθέτει ο Νίκελ και ο Αμβρόσιος παραπάνω, και όπως διαβάζω στη Wiki:
*Race and ethnicity in the United States Census*, as defined by the United States Census Bureau and the Federal Office of Management and Budget (OMB), are self-identification data items in which residents choose the race or races with which they most closely identify, and indicate whether or not they are of Hispanic or Latino origin (ethnicity).[1][2]
The racial categories represent a social-political construct designed for the race or races that respondents consider themselves to be and "generally reflect a social definition of race recognized in this country."[3] The OMB defines the concept of race as outlined for the US Census as not "scientific or anthropological" and takes into account "social and cultural characteristics as well as ancestry" using "appropriate scientific methodologies" but not "primarily biological or genetic in reference."[4]
Race and ethnicity are considered separate and distinct identities, with Hispanic or Latino origin asked as a separate question. Thus, in addition to their race or races, all respondents are categorized by membership in one of two ethnicities: Hispanic or Latino, and Not Hispanic or Latino.

και εδώ (http://www.whitehouse.gov/omb/fedreg_1997standards/):
do *not* tell an individual who he or she is, or specify how an individual should classify himself or herself. [...]
The term used should be "Hispanic *or Latino*." 
The definition of the category should remain unchanged. 
*In addition, the term "Spanish Origin," can be used if desired.* [...]
-- *Hispanic or Latino.* A person of Cuban, Mexican, Puerto Rican, Cuban, South or Central American, or other Spanish culture or origin, regardless of race. The term, "Spanish origin," can be used in addition to "Hispanic or Latino." 

για το ποιος είναι ο καταλληλότερος όρος ή τι σημαίνει τέλος πάντων το Hispanic or Latino δεν συμφωνεί ούτε η αμερικανική στατιστική υπηρεσία, ούτε καν οι ίδιοι οι περιγραφόμενοι με τον όρο αυτό. Φαίνεται και από το γεγονός ότι από το 1970 μέχρι σήμερα, σε κάθε απογραφή ανά δεκαετία, ανακινείται πάλι το θέμα της καταλληλότητας και αυτού και των άλλων προσδιορισμών.

Οπότε, πιστεύω ότι για τη συγκεκριμένη χρήση, για να μην μπλέξει πολύ περισσότερο το ζήτημα και καταλήξουμε να προσπαθούμε να λύσουμε εμείς τον γρίφο των πολυφυλετικών, πολυεθνοτικών Αμερικανών (τρομάρα μας και τρομάρα τους):


Palavra said:


> Γιατί δε βάζουμε _λατινοαμερικάνικη/λατινοαμερικάνος_, είπαμε;


----------



## kapa18 (Oct 30, 2009)

Ε, νομίζω κάπου εδώ πρέπει να πω: σας ευχαριστώ όλους πάρα πολύ!


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 4, 2009)

Άσχετο, πλην σχετικό. Σήμερα στο διαδίκτυο ανακάλυψα ότι υπάρχει λέξη Ιβηροαμερικανός και Ιβηροαμερικάνικος.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 4, 2009)

Το θέμα είναι ότι στον πρώτο σύνδεσμο αν τα δεις πιο προσεκτικά, τα περισσότερα, αν όχι όλα, είναι προϊόντα μηχανικής μετάφρασης.


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 4, 2009)

Τα δύο πρώτα αποτελέσματα, που αφορούν φεστιβάλ "ιβηρο-αμερικάνικης" λογοτεχνίας είναι ΟΚ, γιατί κάνουν λόγο για συμμετοχή λογοτεχνών από τη Λατινική Αμερική, την Ισπανία και την Πορτογαλία. Τα υπόλοιπα αποτελέσματα είναι πράγματι μηχανικές μεταφράσεις.

ΥΓ: η απορία μου είναι αν απαντά όρος iberoamericano για να δηλώσει το λατινοαμερικάνικο και όχι κάτι κοινό σε Λατινική Αμερική και Ισπανία. Θαρρώ πως όχι, αλλά βέβαια δεν μπορώ να είμαι απόλυτος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 4, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> ...η απορία μου είναι αν απαντά όρος iberoamericano για να δηλώσει το λατινοαμερικάνικο και όχι κάτι κοινό σε Λατινική Αμερική και Ισπανία. Θαρρώ πως όχι, αλλά βέβαια δεν μπορώ να είμαι απόλυτος.



Υποθέτω πως μάλλον όχι, αφού έχουν το norteamericano για τους γκρίνγκος...


----------



## anef (Nov 4, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> ΥΓ: η απορία μου είναι αν απαντά όρος iberoamericano για να δηλώσει το λατινοαμερικάνικο και όχι κάτι κοινό σε Λατινική Αμερική και Ισπανία. Θαρρώ πως όχι, αλλά βέβαια δεν μπορώ να είμαι απόλυτος.



Δηλώνει και τα δύο η λέξη, π.χ. βλ. εδώ τον ορισμό στο Clave.


----------



## agezerlis (Nov 4, 2009)

anef said:


> Δηλώνει και τα δύο η λέξη, π.χ. βλ. εδώ τον ορισμό στο Clave.



Ομοίως και στο λεξικό της Ισπανικής Ακαδημίας.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 4, 2009)

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι η λέξη ιβηροαμερικάνικος προκαλεί σύγχυση. Είναι σαν να προσπαθείς να βάλεις τρία διαφορετικά πράγματα κάτω από την ίδια στέγη.


----------



## SBE (Nov 5, 2009)

Για να τα συνοψίσω...
Είπαμε στην αρχή ότι ο όρος Latino δεν χρησιμοποιείται σε επίσημα κείμενα. Όμως μιλάμε για επίσημα κείμενα της αγγλικής γλώσσας. Στα ελληνικά η λέξη Λατινοαμερικανός δεν ακούγεται ανεπίσημη και πρόχειρη ούτε έχει καμιά προϊστορία και είναι και ελληνική (ενώ το latιno δεν είναι αγγλική λέξη). Επομένως τι μας εμποδίζει να τη χρησιμοποιήσουμε;
Αν η μετάφραση ήταν αντίστροφη και είχαμε να μεταφράσουμε τη φράση "λατινοαμερικανός" σε ethnic monitoring form θα βάζαμε στα αγγλικά Hispanic χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη γιατί αυτή τη λέξη περιμένει κανείς να δει σε αυτό το κείμενο. Τυποποιημένη γλώσσα, δεν έχει απαραίτητα αντιστοιχία με την τυποποιημένη μετάφρασή της.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 5, 2009)

Και επιπλέον αναρωτιέμαι αν ο όρος θα έπρεπε να είναι ιβηρο-αμερικάνικος (με ενωτικό), αφού περιλαμβάνει και την Ισπανία & την Πορτογαλία (και φαντάζομαι και την Ανδόρρα & το Γιβραλτάρ). Ενώ αν μείνει χωρίς ενωτικό, διαβάζοντάς το αναρωτιέμαι ποιο μέρος της Αμερικής είναι αυτό, αφού μέχρι στιγμής έχουμε λατινοαμερικάνικο/νοτιοαμερικάνικο και βορειοαμερικάνικο.


----------

